
100M email accounts hacked? - epalmer
http://tech.thaivisa.com/millions-of-gmail-yahoo-and-hotmail-usernames-and-passwords-hacked-change-your-password-now/15028/
======
epalmer
OP here - does anyone know if this is a true story?

